# Fragen über fragen *g*



## oliilo (30. Juni 2008)

hallo ich habe einmal ein paar fragen zum Ing 
1. ich habe den Automat für die damitkugeln und habe irgendwo gelesen das man sie gegen die Pfeile tauschen kann wenn ja wo ?
2.auserdem habe ich gehört das man Ing Brille ubgraden kann wenn ja wie und womit ?
3.Ich habe jetzt den partikelex... das teil zu Wolken saugen allerdings finde ich diese nur in zangmarshcne war aber noch nicht nethernsturm und schattenmond Tal flugmount hab ich auch noch nicht 
4.kan man nether partikel Farmen den diese Brauch ich für meine schon lange ersehnte Volltrefferbrille (ich glaub so heißt se ist die schwere rüssi mit kritt ,Trefferwertung und ap)

ok das wars vorerst mal


----------



## red171 (30. Juni 2008)

oliilo schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ich habe den Automat für die damitkugeln und habe irgendwo gelesen das man sie gegen die Pfeile tauschen kann wenn ja wo ?


nein, du kannst lediglich das rezept bekommen womit du das herstellen der pfeile lernst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				oliilo schrieb:
			
		

> 2.auserdem habe ich gehört das man Ing Brille ubgraden kann wenn ja wie und womit ?


gehört ist gut, lesen wäre besser gewesen

die Ingi brillen Upgrade sind rezepte welche klassen gebunden sind aber nicht BOP, diese droppen mit einer mehr als nur miesen droprate im sunwell plateu, der 25er ini von patch 2.4



			
				oliilo schrieb:
			
		

> 3.Ich habe jetzt den partikelex... das teil zu Wolken saugen allerdings finde ich diese nur in zangmarshcne war aber noch nicht nethernsturm und schattenmond Tal flugmount hab ich auch noch nicht



wolken gibts in nethersturm (manapartikel) in schergrad (luftpartikel) und im schattenmondtal (schattenpartikel)
auch ohne flugmount kann man die teile farmen sofern man an den 70 kratzt, mit ist es aber wesentlich einfacher.



			
				oliilo schrieb:
			
		

> 4.kan man nether partikel Farmen den diese Brauch ich für meine schon lange ersehnte Volltrefferbrille (ich glaub so heißt se ist die schwere rüssi mit kritt ,Trefferwertung und ap)



netherpartikel? du meinst nethervortex? nein kann man nich farmen, entweder im AH kaufen da sie ja nicht mehr BOP sind oder für 15 hero marken in Shat kaufen.


----------



## oliilo (30. Juni 2008)

ok soweit alles ok aber nein ich meine netherpartiken da ich urnether für die Brille Brauch und da dachte ich wie bei urmana urfeuer urleben .....das man 10 X Partikel zu 1 urX machen kann 
das eben Genua dies mach mit UrNehter geht und ich die Partikel mit dem Wolkensauger Farmen kann

was ist Bop und wie Klassen gebunden können nur wenn es ein Jäger gelootet hat es nur Jäger nehmen oder wie?


----------



## red171 (30. Juni 2008)

oliilo schrieb:
			
		

> ok soweit alles ok aber nein ich meine netherpartiken da ich urnether für die Brille Brauch und da dachte ich wie bei urmana urfeuer urleben .....das man 10 X Partikel zu 1 urX machen kann



Urnether meinst du.. nein sowas gibts da nicht, die dinger bekommst nur aus Hero inzen oder für 10 hero marken beim Händler in Shat.

BOP = Bind on Pickup = beim aufheben gebunden.

die upgrade rezepte droppen in der 25er Ini von Patch 2.4 und sind nicht seelengebunden aber klassengebunden.

du willst das hier herstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das hier ist das upgrade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da siehst du auch das es an Jäger und schammis gebunden ist.

und mal nebenbei: tu uns allen ein gefallen, less deine postings bitte vorher durch, bevor du diese abschickst, ich muste jetzt beide postings jedesmal 3x lesen..


----------



## oliilo (1. Juli 2008)

k danke für die infos und sry wegen den fehlern


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> hallo ich habe einmal ein paar fragen zum Ing
> 1. ich habe den Automat für die damitkugeln und habe irgendwo gelesen das man sie gegen die Pfeile tauschen kann wenn ja wo ?
> 2.auserdem habe ich gehört das man Ing Brille ubgraden kann wenn ja wie und womit ?
> 3.Ich habe jetzt den partikelex... das teil zu Wolken saugen allerdings finde ich diese nur in zangmarshcne war aber noch nicht nethernsturm und schattenmond Tal flugmount hab ich auch noch nicht
> ...


1) Doch das geht. In IF gehst du ins Gasthaus (das ist neben dem Eingang) Dort ist ein Zwerg, der deine Patronen gegen Pfeile tauscht.
2) wurde schon genung zu gesagt ^^
3) Die drei Gebiete, die dir noch fehlten stehen schon in einem Post, dass du wasser in Zanga kriegst, weiste ja schon
4) auch schon durch. ^^


----------



## oliilo (2. Juli 2008)

ich bin hordler -.-

ich finde keine wolken in nethernsturm kam mir jmd n pic senden wie die aussehen und kan man die pfeile jetzt taushcen ja oder nein ? oder nur als alli ?


----------



## Maternus (4. Juli 2008)

Tauschen kannst Du die in jeder Hauptstadt. Mach mal den Muntionsscanner an und lauf ein wenig durch die Ecken.

Die Wolken im Nethersturm bestehen aus einem blauen Ansatz einer Wolke auf Bodenniveau. Am häufigsten zu finden rund um die Manaschmieden. Auch hier gilt: Brille aufsetzen, und auf die Karte achten. Ohne Flugmount aber ohnehin mehr als mühsam.


----------



## oliilo (6. Juli 2008)

ok danke ich mach mich gleich mal auf den zu suhe wolken hab ich bisher ein paar gesehen


----------



## Maba15 (8. Juli 2008)

Also,

es gibt folgende Wolken:

Nagrand - bringen Luftpartikel
Schattenmondtal - bringen Schattenpartikel (oh wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nethersturm - bringen Manapartikel
Zangarmarschen - bringen Wasserpartikel

Es gibt *keine *Wolken in den Wäldern von Terokkar, in Schergrat und auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.

Ich empfehle das Add-On Cartographer (komplett). Da kann man sich auf der Map und auf der Minimap alle Orte anzeigen lassen, wo Wolken vorkommen *können*. Wenn man diese Routen abfliegt, sollte man zügig seine Partikel bekommen.

Feuerpartikel muss man anders farmen (Elementare kloppen, Bergbau).

Lebenspartikel bekommt der Kräuterkundler beim Blümchen pflücken, einige Mobs haben sie auch bei sich.

Erdpartikel gibt es ebenso über Bergbau und bei den entsprechenden Elementaren.


----------



## oliilo (13. Juli 2008)

ja danke aber das ist geklärt ;-) jetzt hab ich immernoch frage nummer 1 mit den pfeilen ich hab pfeil scanner angemcht und gesucht aber nichts gefunden allerdings kam mir da noch ein nues problem in og kan man nur 22 dps pfeile kaufen -.- also währe eine antwort wo ich die patronen tausche echt seehr nett :-D


----------



## Jeryhn (15. Juli 2008)

es gibt in og einen typen der dir thoruimpatronen in thoriumpfeile tauscht. es läuft immer an dem kleinem see vorbei im tal der stärke(wo die pvp haus steht halt). ist ein Taure mit roter rüssi, keine ahnug ob es dir weiter hilft


----------



## red171 (15. Juli 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> es gibt in og einen typen der dir thoruimpatronen in thoriumpfeile tauscht. es läuft immer an dem kleinem see vorbei im tal der stärke(wo die pvp haus steht halt). ist ein Taure mit roter rüssi, keine ahnug ob es dir weiter hilft




er möchte ja, sagen wir mal "high lvl" patronen tauschen, die thorium dinger taugen nix ab 60+ 

er möchte das hier



> 1. ich habe den Automat für die damitkugeln und habe irgendwo gelesen das man sie gegen die Pfeile tauschen kann wenn ja wo ?



und diese Teile kann man NICHT bei nem NPC tauschen!

heißt als ingi das rezept für die pfeile farmen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (15. Juli 2008)

red171 schrieb:


> er möchte ja, sagen wir mal "high lvl" patronen tauschen, die thorium dinger taugen nix ab 60+



war mir auch klar:
1. wollte nur klarstellen, dass es eine möglichkeit gibt kugeln=> pfeile zu tauschen und welche! hab selber nen jäger, also weiss ich auch für welches lvl die pfeile sind, danke für die info.
2. die besten high lvl pfeile, sind eh die, die man durch den ruf z.b bei violetem auge bekommt.


----------



## red171 (15. Juli 2008)

ich wollte ja auch nur endlich mal das missverständniss ausräumen ^^

sollte dich in keinster weise "angreifen" oder dergleichen, sorry wenns so rüber gekommen ist..


----------



## oliilo (17. Juli 2008)

ok danke für die hilfe


----------

